# My wolfdog is 6 months today :)



## mosul210 (Mar 23, 2012)

So today my boy turns 6 months, officially an adolescent. He will continue to grow until about 12 months which is when they reach skeletal structure maturity.

Is it me or is he starting to resemble his wolf ancestry the older he gets?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

definitely looking more wolfie as he gets older. such a beautiful animal


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:thumbup: Great pictures!!! looking good


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

He does look wolf-like, but so do Shepherds 
Is it normal for a black wolf to have white feet and white on the chest?


----------



## mosul210 (Mar 23, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> Is it normal for a black wolf to have white feet and white on the chest?


Yup, the toes and chest is the only place you should find white in a wolf. Some specific breeds of wolf such as the british columbian wolf may show more white on their toes and chest than others. Too much white however points to doggy genes. I've attached a picture of a black wolf for reference.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Stunning!

In this pic I see no GSD.


Can you share his current weight & height?


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

He is sooo gorgeous, and yes the older he gets the more wolfier he looks. :wub:


----------



## mosul210 (Mar 23, 2012)

We love to play with them. Here is a pic of my wife having fun with the woofers.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Courtney said:


> Stunning!
> 
> In this pic I see no GSD.
> 
> ...


I don't think this is his dog...


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## faithshen (Apr 27, 2012)

Happy 6 months to your wolfdog, I'm glad that he's growing healthy and brave


----------



## tank101 (Mar 30, 2012)

gorgeous!! We need more!!


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Your dog is gorgeous! The pic of the black wolf you put up for reference is simply stunning.


----------



## mosul210 (Mar 23, 2012)

thanks for the positive comments guys. i'll be working on a better containment for them soon. my boy is now trying to climb trees ha!...he is one crazy woofer.


----------

